# Tandem rig setup question



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've never really used a tandem rig, but thinking about giving it a try for steelhead. I mainly drift woolly buggers, and am just starting to try egg beads. Would this be a good tandem rig? And if so what should the positioning be, bead then bugger or bugger than bead. Due to the nature of the hook being positioned below the bead I was thinking the bead should be the trailing fly?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep! Definitely a productive tandem setup......I've actually been using the bead/bugger combo more than anything else this year. 

Usually an indicator, split shot if needed, bead/hook, then trail a bugger about a foot below that. 

If I'm not fishing that combo, in place of the bead(and hook) I'll use either a glo bug or a sucker spawn. And in place of of the bugger/small streamer I'll use a nymph of some sort.....especially when the water is colder.



> Due to the nature of the hook being positioned below the bead I was thinking the bead should be the trailing fly?


I haven't tried it that way, but I don't see any reason not to. Try both and see what works better.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

What type of indicator are you using with this setup? I purchased some cork ones from dicks, but they don't seem to be working very well with the setup you described.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks fishinnick. Dustin I haven't yet tried this method like fishinnick, but from other nymphing I really like the thingamabobbers compared to cork ones


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I use thingamabobbers, because they float very well and are a single piece(as in no rubber or toothpick thing you need to peg it on). Plus it's easy to take on and off. 

The only downside is they really kink up your leader. Haven't found that to be a big problem though and still detects strikes well


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's my setup. Not drawn to scale......

That grey circle between the indicator and the splitshot is a tippet ring. Just my preference. Can substitute with a blood knot, small swivel, or whatever you prefer...


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Fishinnick diagram spot on.......... One more thing, I use a lighter tippet from first fly to the second.......... If you snag trailer fly, you'll loose just trailer fly most of the time, not the whole rig... just me tho........ in winter egg followed by nymph can be affective when fish lethargic and water freezing


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks again. I use tippet rings as well along with micro swivles. Really extends the life of my leaders.


----------

